# graduation haul  -  biggest ever!!!!



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 5, 2006)

Select Sheer/Loose in NW20
Clear brow set
fibre rich lash in black x2
blush pallete
cute blush pan
peaches blush pan
dame blush pan
tlc stick in pink resort
fuchsia pigment
industry powerpoint
love nectar lustreglass
quad pallete x 2
nocturnelle e/s pan
juxt e/s pan
hepcat e/s pan
silverring e/s pan 
motif e/s pan
stars n rockets e/s pan
swish e/s pan
black tied e/s pan'
greensmoke e/s pan
creme de violet e/s pan


they were out of fix+ and bait lipglass(which is the ONLY thing i like from any of the 3 new lines...=\) so i am ordering both online.


i will update with a pic tomorrow.
=]


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 5, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh wow!!
That's one heck of a graduation pressie!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

whoa!!!! you'll love creme du violet!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy cow awsome haul


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 12, 2006)

Excellent haul! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations of your graduation and your awesome haul !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2006)

um wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's an AMAZING haul!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 7, 2006)

thank you everybody!!!!


----------



## mactard (Jul 8, 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## mactard (Jul 8, 2006)

wowwi!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 8, 2006)

*spelling*

nice haul!


----------



## ilafa (Jul 9, 2006)

wow! enjoy your stuff


----------

